# Help bidding a snow removal for condo community



## thegroundup (Aug 1, 2013)

I landed the job of trimming all the bushes & shrubs at the condo community. They are now asking me to provide a quote for snow removal for 2013/2014 as well as lawn maintenance for 2014.

I could use the pick up with a plow but I am thinking using an atv with a plow would do a better job plus a 11hp Toro two stage blower.

They are asking for pricing based on the following below and it includes driveway, sidewalks up to entry door and common sidewalk at curb line.

0-4 Inches
4-8
8-12
12-16
and so fourth.
Salting & sanding as needed.

This is the first time for me to quote this work and any input, insight would be greatly appreciated.

If anyone can tell me how to attach the aerial image from Google earth so you can see that property that would be great too.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

So you're thinking of using an ATV to plow a condo corporation?


----------



## thegroundup (Aug 1, 2013)

I was because it's individual driveways and common sidewalk at the curb line. Want to minimize turf damage too.
The plow on a truck would be faster but it also could do a crappier job, I see possibly more clean up time because of it. I am looking for any feedback based on their history.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Does this include plowing the road?


----------



## thegroundup (Aug 1, 2013)

cet;1640768 said:


> Does this include plowing the road?


No, that is done by the city and the city does not like it pushed into the street either.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

thegroundup;1640746 said:


> I landed the job of trimming all the bushes & shrubs at the condo community. They are now asking me to provide a quote for snow removal for 2013/2014 as well as lawn maintenance for 2014.
> 
> I could use the pick up with a plow but I am thinking using an atv with a plow would do a better job plus a 11hp Toro two stage blower.
> 
> ...


If there's been any foot traffic on the walks or vehicle traffic on the driveways an ATV with a plow won't get a clean scrape. You can do a few passes on the walk to get them pretty clean but that's only because you're pushing. On a driveway you'll have a harder time to get a clean scrape because the snow is compacted more by the vehicle. Back dragging with a ATV only pulls away the light stuff and you'll be doing a lot of hand clean up with a shovel. They don't have enough weight to get through the hard packed snow, even back dragging a plow on a pickup has a hard time getting a clean scrape. You'll find yourself doing clean up with a shovel and using a lot of ice melt to get a clean surface. 
If the complex is small and only a few small driveways a two man team with a blower and shovel can take care of it. If it's a bigger complex a back blade like a Daniels http://www.danielsplows.com/products/pull-plow/ would work great for the driveways, you'd drag the snow to the road then using a front mount plow push/windrow it into the window left from the city crew. As far as the sidewalks go you'll find you can shovel up to 3-4" faster than blowing it. I shovel walks up to about 4" then I use a Honda single stage for anything up to about 12" and anything above than I have an old Gravely with a 36" 2 stage. Keep in mind I'm in the west and our snow doesn't has the moisture content as the snow does in the mid-west and back east does.

Be cautious with the ice melt, Rock Salt will kill grass and vegetation and eat up concrete if applied to heavy. I don't use Rock Salt and use a product called Snow Plow, it's much easier on vegetation and pet friendly/non toxic.

As far as pricing goes your market area and mine are totaly different so I won't go there with you.


----------



## thegroundup (Aug 1, 2013)

BUFF;1640821 said:


> If there's been any foot traffic on the walks or vehicle traffic on the driveways an ATV with a plow won't get a clean scrape. You can do a few passes on the walk to get them pretty clean but that's only because you're pushing. On a driveway you'll have a harder time to get a clean scrape because the snow is compacted more by the vehicle. Back dragging with a ATV only pulls away the light stuff and you'll be doing a lot of hand clean up with a shovel. They don't have enough weight to get through the hard packed snow, even back dragging a plow on a pickup has a hard time getting a clean scrape. You'll find yourself doing clean up with a shovel and using a lot of ice melt to get a clean surface.
> If the complex is small and only a few small driveways a two man team with a blower and shovel can take care of it. If it's a bigger complex a back blade like a Daniels http://www.danielsplows.com/products/pull-plow/ would work great for the driveways, you'd drag the snow to the road then using a front mount plow push/windrow it into the window left from the city crew. As far as the sidewalks go you'll find you can shovel up to 3-4" faster than blowing it. I shovel walks up to about 4" then I use a Honda single stage for anything up to about 12" and anything above than I have an old Gravely with a 36" 2 stage. Keep in mind I'm in the west and our snow doesn't has the moisture content as the snow does in the mid-west and back east does.
> 
> Be cautious with the ice melt, Rock Salt will kill grass and vegetation and eat up concrete if applied to heavy. I don't use Rock Salt and use a product called Snow Plow, it's much easier on vegetation and pet friendly/non toxic.
> ...


Thanks for the information. I requested a quote from Daniels, this plow would work perfect for these driveways. I like this better then the ATV idea, sure would save time. If I could fine a good used one would even be better.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

thegroundup;1640849 said:


> Thanks for the information. I requested a quote from Daniels, this plow would work perfect for these driveways. I like this better then the ATV idea, sure would save time. If I could fine a good used one would even be better.


In January(2013) I had a 90" quoted, $2640.00 and freight $250.00 for freight to Colorado. I didn't buy it, I was only researching it.


----------



## thegroundup (Aug 1, 2013)

BUFF;1640850 said:


> In January(2013) I had a 90" quoted, $2640.00 and freight $250.00 for freight to Colorado. I didn't buy it, I was only researching it.


I am looking at an 80" and they are less then 3hrs from my place so I would just pick it up or I have buddy the lives even closer, maybe I can get him to pick it up for me.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

How many houses are you talking about?
A problem with having the sidewalk on the curb line is every time the city plows you will need to do the sidewalks.
Would a small tractor and blower work? A truck and plow is not really fast in this situation. I do agree the pull plow would be better but to blow it off the first time would work best.


----------



## thegroundup (Aug 1, 2013)

A total of 28 driveways. The sidewalk is about 4-5 ft from the curb. This is in a cul da sac so traffic isn't an issue.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

compact tractor or skid with a blower may prove more efficient then pushing


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

What is the size of these driveways?
If this is the only work you have I would consider using a large 2 stage walk behind blower. They are quick.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

More info like a plot map wonder be handy. 
With the limited info you've given you'd be looking at a range of $1000.00-1300.00 for 0-4" trigger. depending on the property I use a 30-40% bump in price for every step in the price structure up.

Keep in mind you'll want a min of $2M G/L coverage too.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

BUFF;1640901 said:


> More info like a plot map wonder be handy.
> With the limited info you've given you'd be looking at a range of $1000.00-1300.00 for 0-4" trigger. depending on the property I use a 30-40% bump in price for every step in the price structure up.
> 
> Keep in mind you'll want a min of $2M G/L coverage too.


Every area is different but you would be wasting your time putting in a price like that here. With a tractor and blower there isn't 2 hours work there.


----------



## thegroundup (Aug 1, 2013)

BUFF;1640901 said:


> More info like a plot map wonder be handy.
> With the limited info you've given you'd be looking at a range of $1000.00-1300.00 for 0-4" trigger. depending on the property I use a 30-40% bump in price for every step in the price structure up.
> 
> Keep in mind you'll want a min of $2M G/L coverage too.


Copy and paste the link to your browser, select satellite view and this is the condo community layout. Summit Court.

www.homes.com/listing/map/194865453/104_Summit_Court_COLUMBUS_WI_53925


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

thegroundup;1640973 said:


> Copy and paste the link to your browser, select satellite view and this is the condo community layout. Summit Court.
> 
> www.homes.com/listing/map/194865453/104_Summit_Court_COLUMBUS_WI_53925


Pretty deep driveways for condo's. 
I have 4 property's (in a row/neighborhood) that have driveways a little shorter than those. It takes me about 35minutes total do all 4 and I get $35.00 each for 1"-4", but that's in my market area.


----------

